# Hood Ornament



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

An older man and woman were on there way to Manchester Mi. and stopped at the McDonald's in Chelsea just off of M52 last Saturday and did not know that they had hit this deer. Someone at McDonald's had to tell them. The old man said he noticed that the car was starting to run a little hot the last few miles.


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

OUCH ... I've hit a bird and did not realize it until I stopped and saw the mangled carcass in the grill, but I would hope regardless of my age hitting a deer I would know.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't know when this happened for sure. My wife received it as an e-mail. Can't imagine not knowing you hit a deer.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think that picture is from last saturday. NO SNOW. That picture has been all over the internet.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

ForestvilleJack said:


> I don't think that picture is from last saturday. NO SNOW. That picture has been all over the internet.


virginia plates, and whats the rack doing on the ground,and the front of the deer is in the grill.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

RDS-1025 said:


> ...Can't imagine not knowing you hit a deer.


Scary! Maybe the police should re-trace their route, God knows what else they might have hit on their travels.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't seen grass that green since last summer! :lol: Not to mention where's the foot of snow!


----------

